# Checkliste für lange Ansitze



## tenchu (7. Juli 2011)

Hallo Boardies, 

nächste Woche fahren Sängerman und ich für eine gute Woche nach Ostfriesland zum Karpfenangeln und nun haben wir Angst das wir irgendetwas existenziell wichtiges vergessen könnten. Wir würden uns freuen wenn Ihr ein paar Dinge posten würded die man schnell vergessen hat oder die Ihr als gesetzten Standard mit zum Wasser nehmt. Bis auf die Grundausstattung kann dies ja von Angler zu 
Angler sehr variieren. Wer weis vielleicht hat der Ein oder Andere von euch sogar eine Packliste die er posten könnte. 

Wir freuen uns auf jeden Fall auf eure Antworten, damit nichts mehr schief gehen kann. 

Petri! #h

Tenchu


----------



## mephy87 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Checkliste für lange Ansitze*

Schau mal hier...

Ich finde die ganz gut gemacht. Kannst du ja auf deine Bedürfnisse anpassen.


----------



## hanzz (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Checkliste für lange Ansitze*

und hier noch eine 

klick


----------



## tenchu (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Checkliste für lange Ansitze*

Danke diese ersten beiden Listen haben mir schon sehr weitergeholfen. 
Nochmals vielen Dank dafür aber nehmt ihr noch irgendetwas Spezielles 
mit ans Wasser was normalerweise nicht umbedingt zur Ausrüstung 
dazugehört?


----------



## hanzz (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Checkliste für lange Ansitze*

Das kommt ja irgendwie auf Dich selber an.

Was man halt so braucht.

Essen
Trinken
vielleicht n Buch
Pflaster
Klopapier und n Spaten
Wenn Du n Hund hast, den Hund :q
n Grill, Kohle und Anzünder.


----------



## NickAdams (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Checkliste für lange Ansitze*

Fernglas, Mäuse- bzw. Rattenfalle, Pfefferspray (für Schwäne), Wäscheklammern, etc.

So long,

Nick


----------



## Brot (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Checkliste für lange Ansitze*

Zelt :q
ersatzwäsche
essen
besteck 
Gaskocher bzw. feuerholz + anzünder
grillrost
Alternativnahrung (Bier)
genug zum Trinken
radio + batterien
Taschenlampe + Kopflampe
Fernglas
Buch/zeitschrift
Klopapier
Knicklichter
Windlichter
Boilierohr / Schleuder
Spiegelreflex (Morgen und abend dämmerung :l)


----------



## teilzeitgott (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Checkliste für lange Ansitze*

alles an essen und trinken sofort für ne woche mit zu nehmen finde ich nicht wirklich sinnvoll.
erstens, man schleppt sich zu tode um alles an den angelplatz zu bekommen.
zweitens, kann man nur sehr schlecht das ganze essen und trinken kühl halten.
drittens, ist das auto unnötig vollgepackt und man verbraucht auch mehr sprit.
ich mache das immer so wenn ich nicht eben alleine so nen langen tripp mache... alle 2-3 tage fährt einer von uns in die stadt oder ins dorf in der nähe und besorgt frische fleisch, brot und kühle getränke.
meistens ist der nächste laden nicht weit weg und mal eben ne stunde zum enkaufen fahren ist ja bei einer woche angeln auch nicht so wild finde ich.


----------



## tenchu (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Checkliste für lange Ansitze*



NickAdams schrieb:


> Fernglas, Mäuse- bzw. Rattenfalle, Pfefferspray (für Schwäne), Wäscheklammern, etc.
> 
> So long,
> 
> Nick



Pfefferspray für die Schwäne? Sind die nicht geschütz.... 
da kann man doch bestimmt übels einen für verbraten bekommen
wenn das einer mitbekommt?!?! 

Ich bin auch kein Freund von dem Federvieh aber Pfefferspray find ich schon hart.


----------



## tenchu (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Checkliste für lange Ansitze*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> alles an essen und trinken sofort für ne woche mit zu nehmen finde ich nicht wirklich sinnvoll.
> erstens, man schleppt sich zu tode um alles an den angelplatz zu bekommen.
> zweitens, kann man nur sehr schlecht das ganze essen und trinken kühl halten.
> drittens, ist das auto unnötig vollgepackt und man verbraucht auch mehr sprit.
> ...




Ja das mit dem Essen hatten wir uns auch so gedacht. Werden bestimmt fast jeden Tag den Grill anwerfen und eine 
ganze Woche können wir das Fleisch nicht kühl halten.


----------



## Enker (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Checkliste für lange Ansitze*

Ich warte ja noch auf die ersten Posts von High-End-alles-haben-müssen-Tackle modernen Karpfenanglern die behaupten, ohne Wohnwagen oder Campingmobil kann man keine Karpfen fangen.


----------



## teilzeitgott (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Checkliste für lange Ansitze*

es ist schon erstaunlich was man immer mit ans wasser schleppt.
habe auch eben wieder meinen wagen bis unters dach vollgepackt und dabei geht es nur bis sonntag los.
sieht aber so aus als wenn ich umziehen würde 
und dabei ist eigentlich nur das nötigste dabei.


----------



## Enker (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Checkliste für lange Ansitze*

Kann mir jemand sagen wozu man eine Rohrzange beim Angeln braucht? ;+
Steht in der ersten Checkliste.


----------



## tenchu (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Checkliste für lange Ansitze*

Mal so nebenbei...

Fährt noch Jemand diese We zum Karpfenangeln habe nämlich das ganze We Zeit und würde vielleicht eine oder 2 Nächte mitkommen???
Ich komme aus Linz das liegt genau in der mitte zwischen Koblenz und Köln


----------



## teilzeitgott (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Checkliste für lange Ansitze*

na ja, wenn man ne verankerung beim zelt festsetzt zb.
ne rohrzange ist zwingend erforderlich, sonst geht gar nichts, wie willst du ohne rohrzange einen großen fisch fangen ???? 
ne im ernst, ich habe auch eine rohrzange mit dabei, wie oben schon geschrieben, kann man sie fürs zelt einsetzen oder auch mal für den grill oder das grillrost.


----------



## teilzeitgott (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Checkliste für lange Ansitze*



tenchu schrieb:


> Mal so nebenbei...
> 
> Fährt noch Jemand diese We zum Karpfenangeln habe nämlich das ganze We Zeit und würde vielleicht eine oder 2 Nächte mitkommen???
> Ich komme aus Linz das liegt genau in der mitte zwischen Koblenz und Köln


mensch, kann komm mit mir mit, was sind schon 400km ? ;.)
bis hamburg ist es ja gar nicht weit ;-)


----------



## tenchu (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Checkliste für lange Ansitze*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> mensch, kann komm mit mir mit, was sind schon 400km ? ;.)
> bis hamburg ist es ja gar nicht weit ;-)




Puuh 400 Kilometer 

wir könnten uns ja ein Gewässer in der Mitte suchen das wäre noch machbar, aber 400km für 2 Nächte ne du...... das mir zu weit #d


----------



## teilzeitgott (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Checkliste für lange Ansitze*

ist mir schon klar, 400km sind auch nicht ohne.
fahre selber gleich noch 230 km nach meck-pom.
schon schön bekloppt was man alles für ein paar fische macht


----------



## Brot (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Checkliste für lange Ansitze*



Enker schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wozu man eine Rohrzange beim Angeln braucht? ;+
> Steht in der ersten Checkliste.



die kann man immer brauchen, wir haben sie eig. bei jedem "über nacht einsatz" gebraucht, mal um die stange von der futterschaufel auseinander zu bekommen, mal um die zeltheringe aus dem boden zu ziehen...


----------



## tenchu (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Checkliste für lange Ansitze*

wir haben auch immer so ein kleines Beil dabei, das wollte ich auch nicht vermissen.


----------



## tarpoon (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Checkliste für lange Ansitze*

gerade bei den friesen sehr wichtig: mückenspray! darf nie fehlen..
und aus gegebenen anlass eine zeckenkarte oder pinzette.
aspirin oder/und schmerztabletten können dir auch die session retten.
2-3 outdoorkerzen können auch sehr hilfreich sein. wechselbaterien für pieper, kamera und kopflampe nicht vergessen. müllsäcke!!!!


----------



## Flifi97 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Checkliste für lange Ansitze*

@Enker: Zum Karpfenageln braucht man eigentlich nicht viel.

Ich war Anfang der (hessischen) Sommerferien 3 Tage an einem See Zelten. Mit meinem Freund, einer leichten Rute (Montage: Nur Pose + Vorfach, ausgebleit), Dose Würmer und ein Eimer Futter, den braucht man aber auch nicht zwingend. Dazu kam dann nur noch Hakenlöser, Zange, Messer, Papiere, ... .
Und wir hatten guten Erfolg: viele, wenn auch kleine, Karpfen.


----------



## Lupus (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Checkliste für lange Ansitze*

Ja die Zeckenzange ist wichtig und die Kerzen sind auch was wert! Wir nehmen noch immer dieverses Werkzeug mit um gegebenenfalls etwas reparieren zu können! Wichtig finde ich dabei dieses Uhrmacherwekzeug weil man damit auch kleine Schrauben von Rollen oder Piepern bearbeiten kann!

Je nach Spot packe ich mein gesamtes Zeug in wasserdichte Packsäcke! Das hat uns schon einige Male davor bewart am nächsten Tag nasse/ feuchte Klamotten anziehen zu müssen! 
Steht der Wagen in der Nähe kann man das natürlich auch da drinn lassen!...Grundsätzlich habe ich mein Material lieber im Zelt... wäre doch schade wenn jemand das Auto knackt um an die Tasche zu kommen wo eh nur meine U-hosen drinn sind#d

Thema Nahrung...wir kaufen auch nur für die ersten Tage ein! Sonst ist es einfach zuviel! Ein wenig frisches Gemüse oder Obst ist auch nicht zu verachten und peppt den Dosenfraß ganz schön auf!

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## Reiti no.1 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Checkliste für lange Ansitze*

Bin auch gerade am packen.
Was man brauchen könnte:
Verbandskasten
kleine Säge oder Beil
Ersatz Rolle   ( wenn deine den Geist aufgibt) ist mir schon passiert


----------



## CarpCatcher1 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Checkliste für lange Ansitze*

Einen Seitenschneider oder Drahtschneider.


----------



## Bellaron (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Checkliste für lange Ansitze*



CarpCatcher1 schrieb:


> Einen Seitenschneider oder Drahtschneider.


 
...falls ein Haken tief im Finger steckt!


----------



## Andal (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Checkliste für lange Ansitze*

Für Raucher:

10% mehr Kippen, oder Tabak, als man sonst im gleichen Zeitraum verquarzt. Und noch viel wichtiger, Feuerzeuge in Reserve. Stell dir vor, du hast zu rauchen noch und nöcher und weißt nicht, wie du das Zeug ans Glimmen bringst. Der Supergau!


Allgemein:

Bei mehr als 24 Stunden eine harmlose Nebenbeschäftigung. Ich nehm mir immer ein paar Schnitzmesser mit. Bei Fang- und damit Stimmungstiefs ist das eine feine Sache, wenn man sich etwas ablenken kann.

Am allerwichtigsten ist aber der 110%ig gleichtickende Angelpartner. Nix ist übler, als so ein unsicherer Kantonist, denn man dann irgendwann am liebsten erwürgen würde, weil...! Dann schon lieber einen totalen Alleingang.


----------



## wusel345 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Checkliste für lange Ansitze*

Klappspaten, um das Loch für den ultimativen Morgenschiss zu buddeln. So bleibt das Unterholz Tretminen- und Papier frei.


----------



## kati48268 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Checkliste für lange Ansitze*

Und wo Wusel schon beim Thema ist, nicht vergessen die elementarste Erfindung der Menschheit mitzunehmen.
Andal war mit Feuer dicht dran, aber das ist nur auf Platz 2.
Als Krone der menschlichen Schöpfung sehe ich da eher das Klopapier.


----------



## teilzeitgott (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Checkliste für lange Ansitze*

aber nur das gute mit 4 lagen.
wenn ich schon fange wie ein bettler, will ich wenigstens kacken wie ein könig


----------



## hanzz (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Checkliste für lange Ansitze*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> aber nur das gute mit 4 lagen.
> wenn ich schon fange wie ein bettler, will ich wenigstens kacken wie ein könig


 

Ich schrei mich weg, u made my day !


----------



## reno ateportas (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Checkliste für lange Ansitze*

Schwäne können dir deine zarten Arme ganz schnell brechen der Schnabel ist ja auch nich ohne..... 
Wildschweine würden mir eher sorgen machen die können dir deinen Oberschenkel schneller Filietieren  als du das Pfefferspray in der Hand hast.


----------



## tarpoon (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Checkliste für lange Ansitze*

immer diese horrorstorrys#q


----------



## dattelncarphunter (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Checkliste für lange Ansitze*

also ich als nicht nur karpfenangler sondern auch als passionierter jäger kann das nur genau so bestätigen wie reno das geschildert hat.

was ich auch immer dabei habe ist eine schreckschusspistole imer abwechselnt eine patrone schreckschuss und die andere pfefferladung. um mich im notfall verteidigen zu können egal ob vor mensch oder tier.


----------



## tarpoon (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Checkliste für lange Ansitze*

warum sollte ein schwan mir den arm brechen, wenn ich mich in der natur zurückhaltend verhalte? wildschweine greifen auch nur an wenn man sie überrascht oder bedrängt. wir sollten nie vergessen das wir in der natur nur zu gast sind und uns auch so zu verhalten haben.


----------



## marcus7 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Checkliste für lange Ansitze*



reno ateportas schrieb:


> Schwäne können dir deine zarten Arme ganz schnell brechen der Schnabel ist ja auch nich ohne.....
> Wildschweine würden mir eher sorgen machen die können dir deinen Oberschenkel schneller Filietieren  als du das Pfefferspray in der Hand hast.




Hast du so zarte Arme?|supergri

Also das will ich ja mal sehen.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen was Heiko geschrieben hat: Warum sollte der Schwan oder meinetwegen das Schwein dich filetieren?:q


----------



## mephy87 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Checkliste für lange Ansitze*



tarpoon schrieb:


> warum sollte ein schwan mir den arm brechen, wenn ich mich in der natur zurückhaltend verhalte? wildschweine greifen auch nur an wenn man sie überrascht oder bedrängt. wir sollten nie vergessen das wir in der natur nur zu gast sind und uns auch so zu verhalten haben.



das ist für viele leider nicht selbstverständlich...


----------



## tarpoon (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Checkliste für lange Ansitze*

das ist ja das problem. da werden lieber waffen mit ans wasser geschleppt 
das ist echt traurig!


----------



## dattelncarphunter (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Checkliste für lange Ansitze*

was heißt waffen mit ans wasser schleppen ,es fischt ja nicht jeder an einem harmonischen waldsee ,wo keine menschensele  weit und breit ist.ich z.b fische am kanal, wo am we besoffene kids rumrennen, die sich nicht benehmen können ,tackle zocken und bierflaschen vor das zelt schmeißen. 
zu den schwänen:
 habe letzte woche bei einem anzitz einen schwan das leben gerettet und mich in gefahr gebracht. der vogel hatte ca.40 m geflochtene schnur im hals und schien zu veränden.also musste ich ins wasser um ihn zu befreien und fand einen äusserst akresiven vogel vor.zum glück gelang es mir den harken zu lösen und dem tier zu helfen.denke das gerade schwäne in der brutzeit auch sehr akresiv sind und sich gut und gerne mal verteidigen oder angreifen.

und schweine sind mal gar nicht zu unterschätzen. die sind neugierig nicht scheu vor mensch und tier. da ist so ne schreckschusswaffe echt gut.


----------



## tarpoon (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Checkliste für lange Ansitze*

so, dann reden wir jetzt mal klartext. wenn an meinem see die schwäne brüten mache ich einen großen bogen um das nest. rücksichtnahme steht da an erster stelle. warum sollte ich sie stören und wenn ich deswegen 1-2 stellen nicht befischen kann dann ist es halt so. so kann es gar nicht soweit kommen das sie sich bedrängt fühlen. wildschweine sind meiner erfahrung nach auch alles andere als neugirig, es sind halt wildtiere. wenn sie mich bemerken machen sie sich aus dem staub. wenn natürlich der grill und die verpflegung offen vorm zelt liegt kann es schon zu unerwünschten aufeinandertreffen kommen aber da liegt das fehlverhalten wieder beim angler. müll und nahrung muss einfach gut verstaut werden. wer sich bei uns in deutschland mit offen augen und einer guten portion naturverständnis am wasser bewegt wird nie in eine gefährliche situation kommen. alleine arroganz und  ingnoranz auf seiten des anglers führt zu solchen situationen...


----------



## Lupus (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Checkliste für lange Ansitze*

Da gebe ich tarpoon zu 100% recht!
Schwäne die einem die Arme brechen Wildschweine die einen filetieren und dann erst die gefährlichen Reiherenten die einen mit der eigenen Schnur erwürgen...#q

Jungs ..mal ehrlich was für ein Mist!;+

Wer zum Angeln geht um sich gegen die Natur zu Verteitigen der hat ein  Problem|kopfkrat

Wildscheine fressen vielleicht das was man rumliegen läßt aber sie ziehen sicher nicht aus um mich anzugreifen! Außerdem sind sie bei der geringsten Störung verschwunden!

Ich hab mich mit einem sehr guten Freund (der Förster ist) unterhalten! Trotz seiner Erfahrungen in z.B. dem Harz, dem Westerwald, der Eifel, dem Nationalpark Bayrischer Wald 
und noch einiger Gebiete mehr ,hat er nie von Tieren gehört die Menschen angegriffen hätten.....Na ja es gab da schon die ein oder Andere Geschichte allerdings wurden die von Jägern erzählt die eine Kapitale Sau in der Schonzeit (oder wie das bei denen heißt)geschossen haben...


----------



## Carphunter007 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Checkliste für lange Ansitze*

Sachmal jungs.
sind wir noch bei der "checkliste für lange ansitze" oder schon beim thema "verteidigung gegen die natur" angelangt.

wer was gegen die tiere hat sollte sie auch einfach inruhe lassen und sie nich bekämpfen.schließlich sind das auch nur tiere.wenn man in einer wirklich ernsten lage ist,ist das ja mal ne ausnahme aber wir sollte die natur immer so verlassen,wie wir se auch vorgefunden haben.außer wenn dort müll liegt,dann nehme ich ihn mit und entsorge ihn.

!!!MEINE MEINUNG!!! |gr:


----------



## Carras (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Checkliste für lange Ansitze*

Wow,

ich als Sponsor, würde immer darauf achten, daß meine Teammitglieder bewaffnet sind. ??

Ich möchte nicht behaupten, daß es keine Gewässer gibt, wo sich zwielichtige Gestalten herum treiben. Sowas gibt es immer mal.
Aber in der Regel, ist es die absolute Ausnahme.

Ich könnte theoretisch gesehen, zu jeder Zeit von irgend welchen angetrunken und aggresiven Mitmenschen angegriffen werden. Nicht nur am Wasser. Da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß so was auf offener Straße passiert, größer, als am Wasser. Meine Meinung!
Und trotzdem trage ich darum, noch lange keine Schußwaffe mit mir rum.

Also Waffen gehören von ner Tackleliste, grundsätzlich gestrichen!


----------



## mephy87 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Checkliste für lange Ansitze*



Carras schrieb:


> Also Waffen gehören von ner Tackleliste, grundsätzlich gestrichen!


 
Für Schusswaffen habe ich auch absolut kein Verständnis. Wenn einer kommt und mein Zeug klauen will dann soll er halt. Da ist mir mein Leben einfach zu wichtig. Man weiß nie wer das Gegenüber wirklich ist. Und irgendwann kommt immer einer der stärker ist.

Über ein Pfefferspray habe ich ehrlich gesagt auch schon nachgedacht. Aber wahrscheinlich nur um mich selbst zu beruhigen. Für Wildschweine habe ich immer ein Paar Knaller mit.


----------



## reno ateportas (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Checkliste für lange Ansitze*

Ich meine doch nur das es vieleicht ein zwei Situationen gibt wo soetwas passiert wer dem Schwan durchs Nest rennt und meint mit den Süßen Frischling oder dem flauschigen Keiler zu spielen ist selber schuld ich gehe doch auch nicht mit ner Magnum und nem Schutzanzug und ner Schussicheren Weste Angeln nur weil mich ein Tier angreifen könnte. Wir würden uns doch auch wehren wenn einer bei uns Einbricht.Oder ? Zecken sind tausendmal gefärlicher als jeder Schwan und jedes Schwein. Wenn man einen bogen um sie macht sind die ganz Lieb ! Das war jetzt einfach nur die antwort darauf warum manche Leute Pfefferspray zum Angeln mitnehmen wenn man z.b schoneinmal von einem Tier angegriffen wurde nimmt man das einfach mit damit man sich sicher fühlt . Ich achte auch darauf das ich die Tiere nicht störe. Jedes Tier wehrt sich nuneinmal wenn man es angreift oder es das gefühl hat angegriffen zu werden. Jede Mutter verteidigt ihr Junges.


----------

